# Holy Cow!! This Brought Tears To My Eyes



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Susan (Suz & the Fluffs) sent a lovely package for our rescues. 

Oh my goodness. Sweet little sweaters, warm coats, spring-time dresses, little jammies,
even treats, and collars. I got very emotional after opening this, most wonderful, gift.

I send all my rescues off with a little "care package". Always an outfit of some sort.

Susan sent such beautiful things. Some small, some large. It's perfect. 

Thank you, so very much, Susan, for an extremely generous gift. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How wonderful of Susan!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How Thoughtful of Susan!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's really very, very nice of Susan! You got some cool stuff, Deb - are we going to see action shots?? Particularly, Henry in the playboy shirt. All he'd need is a smoking jacket (he does look a little like Hef, come to think of it :smrofl: )


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 15 2008, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619970


> That's really very, very nice of Susan! You got some cool stuff, Deb - are we going to see action shots?? Particularly, Henry in the playboy shirt. All he'd need is a smoking jacket (he does look a little like Hef, come to think of it :smrofl: )[/B]



Okay, you now have me motivated. Give me a few minutes. 

Henry/Hef, look out pal...mommy is getting the camera out ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, here's Big Butt Henry, in _full _coat ~ LMAO


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's Henry in Jammies :wub: 

He's soooo fat, they wouldn't fasten around his waist ~ LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2008, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619991


> Okay, here's Big Butt Henry, in _full _coat ~ LMAO[/B]




:wub: :HistericalSmiley: he doesn't look thrilled  maybe he needs a girlfriend  Deb, I think maybe those jammies should go on Lulu  poooooooor Henry

What a great gift Susan gave you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a sweet surprise, and how very thoughtful of Susan. 

BBHenry - lol. I loved the Hef pic!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is so sweet! I'm lovin' the first picture, the facial expression is priceless!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Now remember these lovely clothes are for our fosters. But we are going to model them for you.

Here's a few more. Aren't they precious? 

Here's Jops and Frankie:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to add, in this picture, Jops is saying, "I want that sweater. And why is my hair sooo poofy?"


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a thoughtful gift - the kids look GREAT  . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Aug 15 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620008


> What a thoughtful gift - the kids look GREAT  . Sarah[/B]



Awwww, thanks Sarah. And yes, that was sooo very thoughtful of Susan.

The kids are doing great. The girls went to the groomers on Tuesday, and
the boys (LBB, Henry and Winter) go tomorrow. All is right with world.

Winter will be modeling shortly. Good heavens, I hope he doesn't rip my 
face off, in the process ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

That was a very thoughtful gift I love the pictures


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, how nice of Susan. Your babies look so adorable in their outfits!! Totally darling pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, that is such a cool idea!!!! As soon as I can find the time (September, probably) I'm gonna go through our closet of doggie clothes and donate (to Deb) what we don't wear.

.....It's really the fashion show that fascinates me so much.... :HistericalSmiley: although Jops and Frankie look adorable. Maybe I'll find something that includes room for a ......big butt! :blush:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, how very thoughtful of Susan to send all those neat things!!! :aktion033: The kids :wub: make great models, too!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

What a beautiful, thoughtful gift for a wondering, caring person with a big heart. Kisses to all the fluffs.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm peeing in my pants at BBH~~he is so funny. Good thing he smoked that joint first, so he's nice and mellow. :rofl: :goof: :sHa_banana: 

QUOTE


> Winter will be modeling shortly. Good heavens, I hope he doesn't rip my face off, in the process[/B]


Gosh, I forgot about Winter and his temper tantrums (rip that finger right off!! Don't you DARE pet one of those "other" dogs!)


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow - looks like some really cool stuff! How thoughtful of Susan!! :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb we need more modeling :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That is so thoughtful!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

BBHenry cracks me up. Love the picture of him in full coat. :HistericalSmiley: 
All the clothes and the models look adorable. That was a very nice thing for Susan to do.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww thank you Deb and everyone. I'm just happy I could help! :biggrin: 
Deb, yeah I had quite a variety of sizes as somethings were too big or too small for my fluffs and I'm happy they can be used.  I'm happy to hear you liked everything. 


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619991


> Okay, here's Big Butt Henry, in _full _coat ~ LMAO[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: Deb your a nut.


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2008, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619993


> Here's Henry in Jammies :wub:
> 
> He's soooo fat, they wouldn't fasten around his waist ~ LOL[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: Bella has the same ones those were too big for her. 

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619999


> Now remember these lovely clothes are for our fosters. But we are going to model them for you.
> 
> Here's a few more. Aren't they precious?
> 
> Here's Jops and Frankie:[/B]


Awwww :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow! What a great idea Susan!! Such a thoughtful thing to do.

I'm still waiting for a pic of Winter. Hope Deb's ok! :smtease: Hey Deb, your camera button pushing finger ok? :smrofl: But I don't think anything can top that pic of Henry 'in full coat'! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What a wonderful gift! The most thoughtful people in the universe are on SM!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is really sweet of Susan. You do deserve it Deb, you do so much for those fur babies in need. 

I love the pictures! lol! the expressions on the fluffs are priceless.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

bwahhhh hhhaaaa haaaaa ... I just sprayed coffee on the screen - Big But Henry does have a striking resemblance to Heff !!

I think in his smoking jacket he needs a cigar ..

I'm still laughing - I want to see the other House Models - do you have something lovely for LBB to wear - AND YEH !! where's my cute boy Winter in his fashion ??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Alright ladies. Here's Winter in one of the lovely sweaters.

You owe me for this one... :HistericalSmiley: 

The first one is of the girls, sniffing, and falling in love.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Now here I am, with scars on my face...yep, thanks alot you guys....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

LMFAO at the girls sniffing up Winter. He must've welcomed it since he didn't snap at them... :behindsofa:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620143


> Now here I am, with scars on my face...yep, thanks alot you guys....[/B]



lmao - you're definately a nut case !! -who is the victim you are holding ?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Aug 16 2008, 01:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620155


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620143





> Now here I am, with scars on my face...yep, thanks alot you guys....[/B]



lmao - you're definately a nut case !! -who is the victim you are holding ?
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ That's Winter. He really is a good boy. Just a bit nutty at times.

I know, YOU know, he's not that bad. I actually think he's pretty cool.

Oh, Lina, he now lets me clean his "eye-boogers" out. He stays, completely still.
He doesn't rip my face in a million pieces, just lays there.

I really need to visit you, and my Max :wub: Good heavens, he ROCKS my world. I love him so ~ :wub: 

I want to bring LBB over. I think that would be a kick. He would LOVE it. Your daughters would 
have to be there though. LBB loves attention, people, dogs, grasshoppers, lizards, bugs, etc. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I just now found the photos - those are awesome!! And gee whiz, I'm totally smitten with that handsome Winter-boy. :wub: 

Oh, regarding that one picture of you ... ummm, not your best look, Deb. :no2: Hopefully those scars will clear up in no time ...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't you think it's funny how when you dress up one of your dogs, the others go crazy sniffing like it's a new dog?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh wow Deb, that is so thoughtful of Susan, what lovely outfits for the little rescues and oh just look at the gorgeous little models :wub: :wub: 
I have to laugh at Winter and his temper, he sounds a little like Scooby, only Scooby would never bite but he does protest in a rather intimidating way when he isn't happy about something, he has the cutest smile :biggrin:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shes a angel :innocent: lol jo


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2008, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620157


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Aug 16 2008, 01:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620155





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620143





> Now here I am, with scars on my face...yep, thanks alot you guys....[/B]



lmao - you're definately a nut case !! -who is the victim you are holding ?
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ That's Winter. He really is a good boy. Just a bit nutty at times.

I know, YOU know, he's not that bad. I actually think he's pretty cool.

Oh, Lina, he now lets me clean his "eye-boogers" out. He stays, completely still.
He doesn't rip my face in a million pieces, just lays there.

I really need to visit you, and my Max :wub: Good heavens, he ROCKS my world. I love him so ~ :wub: 

I want to bring LBB over. I think that would be a kick. He would LOVE it. Your daughters would 
have to be there though. LBB loves attention, people, dogs, grasshoppers, lizards, bugs, etc. :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


For sure - we'll make a play date for LBB and Max and Bella - we have plenty of lizards in the backyard ..
he'll love to roam and follow my two. :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2008, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620140


> Alright ladies. Here's Winter in one of the lovely sweaters.
> 
> You owe me for this one... :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> The first one is of the girls, sniffing, and falling in love.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: That 1st picture is great. He doesn't look impressed with you. :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2008, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620143


> Now here I am, with scars on my face...yep, thanks alot you guys....[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Deb. You, my dear, are a lunatic. LOL.

And THAT.... is exactly why we all love you so!

The Buttercup and I miss you and the gang so much. She still perks her ears when I say "Don't worry... one day we will get back to visit Debbie at Casa de Loco... you will get to see Stevie Birdie again!" and as soon as I say "birdie" she runs to the door :HistericalSmiley: She's still not smart, but her name recognition is outstanding! Unless it's her OWN name she needs to recognize.....


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

That was so nice of Susan!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow Susan-what a big heart you have :wub: That was so very thoughtful!! :rochard:


----------

